# تراكيب متعدده لجيل تعطير الارضيات ( العملاق)



## احمد عثمان 59 (20 أكتوبر 2014)

هذه التركيبات منقوله من جروب الصناعات الصغيره علي الفيس بوك
التركيبه (1)
13% سلفونيك
1.7 ماءات الصوديوم
5% زيت صنوبر
0.3%فورمالين
يستكمل الي 1000% ماء
يتم تشكيل الجيل بفعل زيت الصنوبر
التركيبه (2)
0.8% كاربويول 980
4%كمبرلان
1.2% عطر
0.3% فورمالين
94% ماء
يتم تشكيل الجيل بفعل الكاربويول
التركيبه (3)
2% زيت صنوبر
6% لوريل ايتر سلفات الصوديوم 70
1.75% تيلوز
0.01% لون
0.3% فورمالين
3% كلوريد صوديوم
0.01% ماءات الصوديوم
يستكمل 100% ماء
يتم تشكيل الجيل بفعل التايلوز


----------



## الجريسي (7 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## rb-flex (7 فبراير 2015)

مشكووور


----------

